# Longines Hydroconquest. Old vs New?



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Could someone please enlighten me on whether it would be a smart choice to purchase an older HC vs new? The dial configurations are different, with the older version being better looking IMO. However, the new HC features an L619 movement based on the ETA 2892 as opposed to the L633 on the older model, based on the 2824.

Besides the dial difference and movement difference, any other feature considered an upgrade? 

Anyone know the price difference old vs new? I know the older HC are more readily available in stores and online can be had in the $800 range. 

Any and all opinions appreciated!

Ralph

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Simey83 (May 27, 2014)

I had the old HC auto and loved it. Regret selling it. I do like the new dials however. It's up you you mate. Whichever you like the look of. Both great!


----------



## dsm600rr (May 25, 2014)

You could do what I did?


----------



## dsm600rr (May 25, 2014)

R.Palace, please clear your inbox so i could respond. It is full.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

dsm600rr said:


> R.Palace, please clear your inbox so i could respond. It is full.


Cleared, Sir. Thank you.


----------



## Enoran (Apr 15, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> Besides the dial difference and movement difference, any other feature considered an upgrade?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


While I would personally not consider this an upgrade ... the bracelet on the new Hydro are fully brushed instead of partial polished/brushed on the old Hydroconquest.

If one considers the watch as more toolish as opposed to more of a dressy diver, the brushed bracelet is probably an upgrade but it really boils down to personal preference.


----------



## marcelotw79 (Nov 28, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Could someone please enlighten me on whether it would be a smart choice to purchase an older HC vs new? The dial configurations are different, with the older version being better looking IMO. However, the new HC features an L619 movement based on the ETA 2892 as opposed to the L633 on the older model, based on the 2824.
> 
> Besides the dial difference and movement difference, any other feature considered an upgrade?
> 
> ...


I just caller Topper this afternoon and ordered mine....blue #old model rocks.

I can wait to get it.

#Topper rocks


----------



## dsm600rr (May 25, 2014)

marcelotw79 said:


> I just caller Topper this afternoon and ordered mine....blue #old model rocks.
> 
> I can wait to get it.
> 
> #Topper rocks


Congrats, be sure to post photos.


----------



## mel_smog (Jun 2, 2014)

I like white better. Looks so good!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Well I bought a mint HC of the old style in Blue. Got it for a good price and with warranty!


----------



## dsm600rr (May 25, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Well I bought a mint HC of the old style in Blue. Got it for a good price and with warranty!


Pics!?!

Just threw mine on a cheap HR strap


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

dsm600rr said:


> Pics!?!
> 
> Just threw mine on a cheap HR strap


That looks very nice man! Not too shabby. 22mm strap or notched to 21mm?

My HC is currently on its way to sunny South Florida from Illinois. Ill have it by Friday!


----------



## dsm600rr (May 25, 2014)

Its a 22mm, installed pretty easily. Be sure to post photos. I, myself, should be on my way to sunny Florida from Michigan very soon.


----------



## marcelotw79 (Nov 28, 2013)

dsm600rr said:


> Congrats, be sure to post photos.


Thanks....watch just came in yesterday. I love it.










From Marcelo's iPhone


----------



## Chaza01 (Jun 29, 2014)

Quick question, 

Does anyone here know the model number for the black 39mm New? Does Longines even produce a 39mm version?

Kind regards,

Chaz


----------



## RedBarchettayyz (Dec 24, 2008)

R.Palace said:


> Well I bought a mint HC of the old style in Blue. Got it for a good price and with warranty!


Old style blue is the right choice|> I love my 41mm


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

R.Palace said:


> Could someone please enlighten me on whether it would be a smart choice to purchase an older HC vs new? The dial configurations are different, with the older version being better looking IMO. However, the new HC features an L619 movement based on the ETA 2892 as opposed to the L633 on the older model, based on the 2824.
> 
> Besides the dial difference and movement difference, any other feature considered an upgrade?
> 
> ...


You never really got an answer, I was trying to find out more and came across this
ETA 2824 vs 2892

Apologies for bringing up an old thread.


----------



## ih8buffering (Nov 28, 2012)

I am getting ready to make my first higher end $1K watch and was going to get the Hydroconquest. Does anyone know of any big changes going on with them other then the dial numeral change and the all brushed bracelet? On the Longines website I could no longer find the blue in the 41mm in automatic.


----------



## kit7 (Mar 25, 2015)

ih8buffering said:


> I am getting ready to make my first higher end $1K watch and was going to get the Hydroconquest. Does anyone know of any big changes going on with them other then the dial numeral change and the all brushed bracelet? On the Longines website I could no longer find the blue in the 41mm in automatic.


Which one are you looking for, blue dial with 6,9,12 or all arabic numerals except 3 where the date is? Might be worth registering with them and asking them, I've always found them very helpful with vintage watches. I wonder are they going to have different versions available to different world markets? I read somewhere that there isn't a big demand for divers in China.


----------



## ih8buffering (Nov 28, 2012)

Received an email back from them and they are happy with the success of the Hydroconquest so much they are coming out with them in women's sizes as well as a quartz and automatic chronograph. They stated those models should hit the markets in October/November. The current 6, 9, 12 dial design will stay the same with no changes for the 41mm automatic.


----------



## Philswin (Aug 5, 2015)

ih8buffering said:


> Received an email back from them and they are happy with the success of the Hydroconquest so much they are coming out with them in women's sizes as well as a quartz and automatic chronograph. They stated those models should hit the markets in October/November. The current 6, 9, 12 dial design will stay the same with no changes for the 41mm automatic.


Hi, was this from Longines? So is the newer model definitely being discontinued? I'm purchasing one next week hopefully, but not sure what will be available? I want a 41mm auto in either black or blue. Just don't know which model to get?


----------

